# Island of Blood Released



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

You can find this bad boy here.

All the models It contains are unique to this box set, and are in plastic - 

High Elves:
Prince on Griffon (A nice Eltharion model for once)









Mage (A new Teclis model by far)









Swordmaster Regiment









Ellyrion Reaver Regiment









Lothern Seaguard Regiment







​
Skaven - 
Warlord









Warlock Engineer









Master Moulder and 2 Rat Ogres









40 Clanrats (20 Spears+Shields, 20 Shields)









Poison Wind Mortar









Warp Fire Thrower







Unfortunately, it looks like all the models are single pose. Good for gluing and for newbies, I suppose, but less so for those of us used to the multipiece kits which we already pay through the nose for.

I'm not yet sold on the Griffon. I thought it was a new eagle at first. However, it's definately far more suited to the High Elves with it's more predatory cheetak/hawk look, rather than the bulky Eagle/Lion which we see with the Hippogriff and existing Griffon model (Elector count and Eltharion).


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

cheers for this Vaz for some reason my browser does not like the GW website takes about an hr to load :ireful2: is this the full list for model contents?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

Box contains 

HE 1 lord on griffon, 1 Mage, 10 lothern seaguard, 10 swordmasters and 5 Reaver knights

Skaven 1 warlord, 1 warlock engineer, 40 clanrats, 1 poison wind mortar, 1 warpfire thrower, 2 rat ogres, 1 master moulder 

rulebook, staterkit book, dice, range sticks, 3 templates

and its £60 big dissapointment was told £55 availible to pre order now but released on saturday 4th of sept


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

Sweet cheers Barnster now i can plan my Skaven army look out world Clan(insert cool name here) is on the move!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Barnster said:


> Box contains
> 
> HE 1 lord on griffon, 1 Mage, 10 lothern seaguard, 10 swordmasters and 5 Reaver knights
> 
> ...


yeah im a bit annoyed at the extra £5,but its stilla shit load of minis for £60 or less if you hit up the indie onliners, i expect that AOBR will follow suit and go up by a fiver fairly soon.

Price aside i think the minis are stunning, the clan rats are exactly the same as the multipart kit but with the shield already in place. the rat ogres are actually better looking in my opinion than the multipart kit and all the high elves look great, My only worry now is that the normal spear men, archers and silver helms will look seriously out of place and very very dated, they really should be replaced asap.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Wow, All those Models for a good price ;o, Don't even play Fantasy, but i might buy to own the models  Looks great, hope to see it being played soon at the Local GW!

EDIT: Do you get a fantasy Rulebook with it? Or is that a rulebook for Island of Blood?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Yus, you get a mini-rulebook like with AOBR


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

Already preordered mine. I can't decide if I want to keep the Skaven and start another srmy with them, or trade them to a Skaven player who also preordered it and double my High Elf acquirings.

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

This actually looks really impressive, especially those reavers. I am looking forward with more anticipation of the new elf releases in October!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Despite the sleeker look the griffon has, it's MUCH bigger than previous griffon sculpts. It's comparable in size (albeit a bit smaller) than the dragon, really-- its wingspan is about as long as the dragon is from snout to tail. 

After putting together the contents of the box, I can safely say that those of you who were hoping to convert the High Elves into Dark Elves are going to be disappointed-- these models are designed to be very much single-piece things, and in a lot of places, the detail is so integrated into the sculpt that there's no way to change what they are without a large amount of green stuff to clean up the scarring. And at that point, you're going to spend more trying to convert the elves than you would just buying the boxes of Dark Elves separately, I think. 

Now, with that out of the way, I'm really impressed. The models were very easy to clean up, unlike some of the previous starter boxes which have required a great deal of work to clean to acceptable levels due to how they're placed on the sprues. I did find the Seaguard champion's sword to be a bit flimsy, and the assembly for the Ellyrian Reavers to be a bit counterintuitive, but beyond that, everything went together smoothly and with minimal amounts of mold line scraping and filing to be done. The poses are all very conductive to painting, despite how the models are sculpted with very integrated detail, too-- there's not anywhere that I wish could've been separate so I could get a brush into it more easily.

The Skaven are a strange set of sculpts for a starter box. None of them are single pieces, unlike the High Elves, which seems counterintuitive to me-- I'd have figured that the horde army would have benefited from being single pieces, while the Elves would've done well with a few parts per model. Really, the Skaven are just the basic Clanrat sculpts with separate arms for spears and hand weapons. Everything fits together nicely though, so it's still a good set in spite of all that.

I suppose the biggest attraction in the box is the rulebook, as outrageous as that may be. After flipping through it, there's basically everything except the fluff chapter (the five or six pages each race has in the middle of the book.) It's smaller text, and the paragraphs are condensed so it's not as easy to read (but still pretty easy... it's the size of an average paperback, after all). Even if you don't play High Elves or Skaven, or have any interest in starting them, the box is worth getting purely for the rulebook-- you can easily sell off the High Elves and Skaven and probably break reasonably close to even.


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

I plan on getting this box as I want start a skaven army and will allow me to quickly build up a smaller HE back up army for when I get bored of painting fur or playing horde . Its a brilliant box set due to the armies being competitive thus a lot of people are going to want them and as said the models look really nice. Perhaps one of the best details of the box is that the clanrats will mix well with the clanrat box, deffo a thumbs up to GW and despite being an extra fiver, still well worth £60.


----------



## mechgumbi (Jun 24, 2008)

Unfortunately for me I don't play nor want to play HE or Skaven, but I really want the rulebook and the griffon. SO I might just have to either buy parts off ebay or just man-up and get the set. I guess I will just have to sell the extra minis myself.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Question for anyone who has seen this set first hand, how hard would it be to convert the Griffon to take the Empire General as its rider?


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

The princes legs and arms are sculted into the griffon so unless you want HE legs your out of luck really, it would be do able though if your happy to cover up with a smidge of GS, plus knight legs are chunkier 

Mechgumbi if you just want the rule book and the griffon watch ebay, I know I'll be buying 2 sets and putting the griffon and spare rule book on there, no doubts other skaven and HE players will be doing the same

It also looks like the ROs are going to be fairly easy to convert so you can add variety if you get multiple sets


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Can people still get the previous box set? I was looking to start a dwarves army and was hoping to get a deal on them.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

only if stores have them in stock I don't think you can order them anymore, To be honest the dwarves were of such poor quality compared to the rest of the range you are not missing much, the miners and thane were ok thats about all. the goblins were the only reason to get skull pass


----------

